# You have a new Hymer dealer!



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It's us!

So if anyone has anyone requires any assistance please let me know.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations, you have to be better than the last lot :lol: 

Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done everybody at Premier - I'll be in touch about a couple of parts shortly 8)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am glad to see Premier take on Hymer but also a little puzzling.
We have shopped happily with you for a year or two now but I can't see where you have to show more than three or four vans unless you can boot the boat people out!
The other thing is that you have previously struck me as seasonal dealers - ie, running down stock in the Winter. That would not seem compatible with a major franchise like Hymer.
Are there plans to expand the current site?

Patrick


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

@ bognormike

Thanks Mike, its a great milestone for Premier and we are all very proud.

I have had the opportunity to play with the parts system today as I only received login details this afternoon and received my first parts enquiry shortly thereafter. Its actually the same system we use for Adria so we are already familiar with it which is a huge benefit.

From what I have seen so far its accessible and should be simple to obtain motorhome build specifications, model information, and of course parts details.

I have a few queries I have lodged with our parts account manager at the factory, who has been very prompt and helpful in responding to all the queries I have had this afternoon, and theres a few more to clear up such as carriage and pricing structure and then we are good to go. I am expecting to clear this all up tomorrow.

I will wait to hear from you in due course so I can help with your enquiry.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

@ Patrick_Phillips

Thanks for your post and I have taken your comments on board. Premier is proud to have been selected to become a five star partner of the Hymer brand and represent their range. There are eight distinctive ranges within the Hymer brand and we will display appropriate models from each of these based upon our experience of our customer base. 

We do actively run our stock of motorhomes down during the winter to make way for new season stock and this is a conscious business move. Unfortunately no dealer can run at full capacity and maintain stock levels through the winter. We are always looking to move the business forwards and will keep you posted of any expansion plans.

Regards,
Darren


----------

